# mein neues hardtail!



## 525Rainer (3. September 2009)

mein plan 2009! ein neues hardtail. das kleine helius hat mir soviel auftrieb gegeben dass ich jetzt irgendwie lust hab solang ich noch kann die trixerei zu forcieren.
also ein rad zum expliziten trixen in der city. ein feierabendtrickbike. aber ohne den luxus fahrbarer als otto normal trial-street-dirt bikes zu sein.

mir schwebt da ein kleines argon FR mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden für singlespeed vor. kann mal jemand messen wie lang die kettenstreben auf der kürzesten position ungefähr sind? anzustreben sind 400mm.
singlespeed hat nur vorteile. keine abgerissenen schaltwerke, kein spiel im antrieb, extrem direkt und extrem stabil. der nachteil, nur ein gang. deswegen mein plan: vorne hammerschmitt und fertig ist das zweigangrad.
22er vorne und hinten ein 18er CK ritzel.

jetzt ist die frage ob nicolai mir ein bmxtp in grösse L mit hammerschmidt aufnahme bauen kann. wobei mir der lenk und sitzwinkel etwas flach vorkommt. radstand, kettenstreben und tretlager wär aber perfekt. 
oder ein argon FR in grösse S mit customgeo. was den vorteil hätt das der lenkwinkel richtig schön steil wird mit meiner 100mm revelation die das rad vom helius erbt.

ich seh das rad bereits vor mir. allerdings nur in schwarz weiss abbildung weil ich die farbe noch nicht weiss


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

es gibt vom bmxtb auch eine trial version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2009)

ja, aber das ist von der geo her nicht so mein fall. und das tiefe oberrohr brauch ich nicht so wirklich bzw ich möcht noch vernünftig im sattel fahren können.


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2009)

Also ich kann das BMXTB in ner L nur empfehlen! Aber Du hast recht um den Lenkwinkel steil zu bekommen brauchst du schon eine kurze Gabel. 100mm scheint mir da allerdings schon zu reichen. Mein BMXTB hat ne 130er MZ Z.1 Sport und was das rumtricksen angeht hab ich eg keine Einschränkungen. Wenn Du jedoch größer bist, als 1.85, dann greif zur XL. Ich mit meinen 1.80 finde die L perfekt und würde keinen cm kleiner haben wollen.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2009)

ich bin 193 aber ich such meine räder nicht nach der körpergrösse aus sondern nach dem radstand. das L ist da perfekt und das XL wär mir zu lang. wobei ich muss mal messen wie hoch meine gabel getravelt baut...


----------



## dhbiker247 (4. September 2009)

Du hast sowohl beim BMXTB als auch beim Argon FR die Tailor Option, also Maßrahmen, sollte also so ziemlich alles bezüglich Geometrie machbar sein.

Für den von Dir beschriebenen Einsatz kann ich dir das BMXTB nur empfehlen. Alternativ natürlich noch das FMXTB.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. September 2009)

das fmxtb ist mir viel zu kurz und das tretlager zu niedrig.. 

hier meine wunschgeo:

Radstand:  minimal 1065mm -1080 maximal
Tretlager: +- 0 
Kettenstreben: 400mm
lenkwinkel: 68grad  oder sogar steiler


was kann ich beim bmxtb für hinterbauten wählen? auch mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden? ich find keinen ausser den gates hinterbau.
kann ich quasi einfach den gates hinterbau nehmen und ihn für singlespeed mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden missbrauchen?

kann mir bitte jemand mit einem argon und verschiebbaren ausfallenden messen wie lang die kettenstreben bei der kürzesten position sind? weil dann wär ein argon FR in grösse S die optimale geo.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> was kann ich beim bmxtb für hinterbauten wählen? auch mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden? ich find keinen ausser den gates hinterbau.
> kann ich quasi einfach den gates hinterbau nehmen und ihn für singlespeed mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden missbrauchen?



Jo!


----------



## 525Rainer (4. September 2009)

das find ich sehr sehr cool weil an den ausfallenden sind die scheibenbremsaufnahmen drauf die beim trial gerne auch mal ausreissen. also alles nach plan!


----------



## pfalz (6. September 2009)

Moin Rainer,

ich habe eben bei meinem Argon FR (2009, Gr. M) mal nachgemessen: ca. 420mm in der kürzesten Position (Tretlagermitte bis Ausfallendenmitte)).

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2009)

ah gut danke!!!

dann wirds wahrscheinlich ein BMXtb race.. ich möcht auf jedenfall 400mm streben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (22. September 2009)

nur so: BMXTB auf ebay - ich bin grad am überlegen ....

edit: NEIN!
mir geht grad einer ab:


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2009)

Bäh sehen die neuen Ausfallenden Sch... aus. Praktischer nutzen hin oder her, das gute alte N mit massiver Optik macht bei weitem mehr her!!


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2009)

ich hab mich jetzt entschieden custom geo zu nehmen anstelle bunten eloxal und dabei sogar geld zu sparen (obwohl ich gar kein buntes eloxal genommen hätt, red ich mir das jetzt so ein um mir den aufpreis zur custom geo schönzureden)
ich experimentier grad mit so einem free cad programm und spiel ein paar geos und gabeln durch. ziemlich lässig.
wahrscheinlich wird die basis ein bmxtb obwohl mir ein argon FR auch sehr gut gefallen würde aber das ist preislich dann mit all den optionen einfach fast zu wertvoll für die quälerei die es erwarten wird.


----------



## pfalz (30. September 2009)

> (obwohl ich gar kein buntes eloxal genommen hätt, red ich mir das jetzt so ein um mir den aufpreis zur custom geo schönzureden)



woher kenn ich das nur....


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)

welche Gabel? MZ DJ1?


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2009)

Kein Singlespeed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2009)

gabel ist die rock shox reba angedacht. und wenn die nicht hält was stabileres. das rad soll möglichst leicht aufgebaut werden.
singlespeed ja, mit hammerschmidt vorne. also zweigang.


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

hammerschmidt und möglichst leicht. beist sich das nicht?


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)

denke das mit leicht war auf die MZ DJ1 bezogen, meine wog damals knappe 2,8kg, da ist eine Reba mit 1,7kg "leicht"


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2009)

ja, irgendwie schon aber wenn ich wie bei einem trialbike 18-15 übersetzung fahre, dann kurbel ich mich blöd von location zu location.
schaltwerk geht nicht weil es reisst dauernd ab bei balancesprüngen. grosses ritzel vorne geht nicht weil dann gehn wieder viele sachen nicht.
hammerschmidt ist momentan die einzige schaltung bei der man die kette fest spannen kann ohne spiel von irgendwelchen spannern oder schaltwerken.


----------



## underdog01 (30. September 2009)

Rohloff, Alfine und Konsorten mal nicht vergessen....

Ich finde es übrigens komisch, dass Du noch nicht von Kalle gesponort wirst....  

Deine Video's sind ja wohl mal endgeile Werbung!


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. September 2009)

Rohloff geht warscheinlich nicht wegen dem hohen Drehmoment das ein kleines Ritzel Vo. verursagt. 
Das hohe Gewicht hi. ist warscheinlich auch nicht förderlich.

Ich konnte letzte Tage mal den Cabondrive mit Rohloff testen und muss sagen ist richtig geil


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2009)

die rohloff wär unnötig weil ich am hardtail ja nur einen sicheren gang zum trixen,trailen usw brauch und einen zum cruisen und gas geben. ausserdem ist die stelle an die sie verbaut wird schon durch die CK belegt und die hat da lebenslanges wohnrecht. die rohloff hat viel zu viel spiel im freilauf.
carbon drive wär gut aber ich brauch was mit rock ring. vielleicht sollt ich aber statt der singlespeed ausfaller die carbondrive ausfaller nehmen um mir die option offenzuhalten wenns eine b-box mit carbondriveritzel gibt. das wär mal richtig geil!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> singlespeed ja, mit hammerschmidt vorne. also zweigang.



Super Idee


----------



## der-gute (1. Oktober 2009)

diese Idee hatte ich schon bezüglich der HS

habs vor ca. 3-4 Monaten mal hier gefragt, keiner wollte aber was dazu sagen...


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2009)

es macht vom technischen ja keinen unterschied,
ob die HS mit einem ritzel hinten oder 9er kassette gefahren wird.


fahre im moment auch 2-gängig (1 ritzel + 2 kettenblätter) und vermisse nichts.
aber für ein schmitthämmerchen würde sich ein platz finden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Oktober 2009)

mit HS macht das Ganze mehr Sinn

man braucht keinen Kettenspanner usw...


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2009)

natürlich ist das die weitaus elegantere lösung.
das sind wir uns einig.

das nicht-vermissen war auch mehr auf die 2 gänge bezogen.

wie ist es bei der HS eigentlich mit nem festen antritt?
wie weit macht die das mit.
ich meine jetzt zb mit 2:1 übersetzung den berg hochwuchten,
für die (auf)trittstärke/kräfte ist sie ja eigentlich nicht ausgelegt, oder?


----------



## fuzzball (1. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs den mit sowas? leicht müsste es sein und


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2009)

uuuhja das war doch bei der hausmesse am start...


----------



## fuzzball (1. Oktober 2009)

ja das Bild hab ich aus dem Hausmesse 09 Thread gemobst


----------



## Machiavelli (4. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du bei Hammerschmidt und Singlespeed ohne Kettenspanner/Schaltwerk nicht das Problem, dass dir die Kette reißt, sobald Du beim hochtrialen irgendwo aufsetzt?


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2009)

nein , das ist kein problem. ich hatte mal einen festen spanner und der hat sich so gut wie nie verdreht. zwischen reifen und rockring ist nicht soviel platz als dass was reissen könnte.

ich hab jetzt die geodaten beisammen und nächste woche fang ich mit dem rapid prototyping für arme an. ich mach ne fotostory drüber.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2009)

"Rapid Prototyping (deutsch schneller Prototypenbau) ist ein Verfahren zur schnellen Herstellung von Musterbauteilen ausgehend von Konstruktionsdaten."

ich werd also eine customgeo bei nicolai bestellen und möchte sicher gehn das sich die geo gut anfühlt. deswegen hab ich beschlossen kurz ein rad das ich schon vor jahren vor dem schrottcontainer gerettet habe für diesen niederen zweck umzuformen. einfach um mal den lenkwinkel, tretlagerhöhe und radstand vorher zu testen. 

ausgangsmaterial. just a steel body is a real body:







ein paar minuten später:






1:1 aufriss von meinem favourisierten geodatenmodell. die längen mit winkelfunktionen errechnet und so musste ich keine winkel messen.
das doppelte conehead steuerrohr und sitzrohr ist zu lang, das tretlager viel zu tief. das unterrohr zu kurz und der hinterbau für 28er räder, zu schmal für breite reifen und überhaupt total falsch. customize or die!






erst wollt ich ja das unterrohr irgnedwie längen aber ich habs dann aufgegeben und ein wald wiesen rohr eingebraten. gebraten im wahrsten sinne des wortes. die betonung liegt auf RAPID prototyping. morgen bau ich ihn mal auf, das hinterrad passt schön rein und die geo hab ich eigentlich gut getroffen. wenn er sich unstabil anfühlt werd ich um gussets nicht drumrum kommen. ich hab noch ein paar massive flacheisen rumliegen. no risk no fun.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

Total geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

saugeil rainar, weiter so!


----------



## Jacob... (8. Oktober 2009)

verdammt Krank..Bigups!


----------



## underdog01 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hammer!


----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



geil das Oberrohr siehts aus wie bei meinem Scalpel   bin gespannt wies weiter geht


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Oktober 2009)

so richtig extrem fahrtüchtig ist es bis jetzt leider nicht. das liegt am steuerrohr was etwas grösser ist als normal. vielleicht hab ich noch alte stahlsteuersatzschalen die ich einfach festschweiss. integrated dann quasi.. apropo, das innenlager ist neuester pressfit standard. war eh ausgeschlagen und das gewinde im rahmen war echt nicht mehr zu retten. vom draufstehn und rollen und auch a bissl bunnyhoppen fühlt sich die geo sehr gut an. tretlager ist nicht zu hoch, rahmen ist nicht zu lang aber der grosse vorbau muss dann echt sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Teil ist echt der Hammer, sieht mal richtig cool aus 

Bin gespannt ob es die Testrides überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (9. Oktober 2009)

wozu da noch soviel geld fuer einen gekauften rahmen ausgeben? fahren wir bald alle "rainAir" rahmen?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2009)

geile aktion!

weitermachen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Oktober 2009)

Tsss, und dann schreit er noch nach nem BMXTB...;-)


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2009)

ich finds hässlich - nicht cool ....


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Oktober 2009)

schade.... 
design und optik standen bei diesem testrahmen nicht im lastenheft.


----------



## Morti (11. Oktober 2009)

rainer, ganz großes kino...

...ich find die aktion klasse 

bin aber dann mal gespannt auf das fertige bmxtb


----------



## frankweber (11. Oktober 2009)

rainer ist einfach konsequent

formidable aktion, Chapeau


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2009)

mir gefällt das bike im gegensatz zu ms. demokratie 2009 sogar optisch und ich finde es kuhl! besonders das edle rahmenfinish hat es mir angetan. was aber eigentlich völlig wurscht ist bei einem prototyp. 

mehr fotos, mehr rainair!


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2009)

warum hab ich nix gscheits glernt?

ich hab beim Radschrauben schon Angst, was kaputt zu machen...

die Optik und das Finish des Rahmens finde ich so schon klasse
industrial eben...

ich hätt auch gerne a) eine fx-fähige Körpergröße und b) das Können dazu
dann dürfte mir Rainer ein Radl bauen!!!


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Oktober 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> a) eine fx-fähige Körpergröße



Was ist das?

I wuill aktschn-buildln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was ist das?



eine fourcross-fähige

fand ich im Moment der Formulierung irgendwie passend

hätte aber auch Dirt o.Ä. schreiben können...


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Oktober 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> eine fourcross-fähige
> 
> fand ich im Moment der Formulierung irgendwie passend
> 
> hätte aber auch Dirt o.Ä. schreiben können...



Dafür kann man zu groß sein?


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2009)

die Größe is die beste Ausrede für fehlendes Können...

der hohe Schwerpunkt, das höhere Gewicht, die größere Überstandshöhe...

;-)


----------



## Regengott (13. Oktober 2009)

@ der gute: dann bau dir doch ein 29er 4cross rad auf... sieht bestimmt ultrabeschissen aus, aber wenns hilft  Außerdem ist son 4x Rad dann für dich wie ein bmx für einen "normalgebauten" kollegen.


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Oktober 2009)

ja. ich bin 195 und so ein 26er in S wird damit so richtig schön handlich! einfach vorbau und lenker der üblichen stack und reach anpassen und gut ist. vorrausgesetzt man steht wie ich drauf wenn der lenker im lot zur vorderachse ist


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Oktober 2009)

das is ma customize to the max.


----------



## fuzzball (13. Oktober 2009)

mal ne Frage, taugt das BMXTB als BMX ersatz? ich krieg langsam Rücken, wenn ich immer mit dem kleinen Ding fahren muss - das Alter 2X


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Oktober 2009)

ein street bmx ist nicht so klein. bmx ist unvergleichlich. das kannst du nicht mit einem 24er oder 26er emulieren. das ist dann kein bmx mehr.
man kann nur ein paar atribute von nem bmx auf ein 26er rüberretten. hab ich ja a bissl vor mit dem 73er lenkwinkel zum beispiel.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Oktober 2009)

hab den rahmen heut mit einer gabel gefahren die eigentlich zu lang ist. damit hat er einen lenkwinkel von 70 grad (ohne sag) und tretlager ist leicht im plus. um das spiel im steuerrohr zu beseitigen hab ich heut kurzerhand längs ausfgeschnitten, zusammengebogen und wieder zugeschweisst.







scheibenbremsaufnahme hat er heut auch bekommen. das kleine flacheisen lag grad rum und die bohrung für die gepäckträgeraufname konnt ich benutzen. hat sogar ohne probleme funktioniert.






mal ein foto wie ich draufsteh auf dem ding. lenker muss noch höher und tretlager möcht ich jetzt doch ein leichtes minus haben. 






auf lenkerhöhe ging das bike ganz gut. was mit der gabel schon gar nicht so schlecht ist. aufm hinterrad steht der rahmen bestens. ich werd die kettenstreben so machen dass der verschiebebereich über 400 geht. was ich am überlegen bin ist echt ein tieferes tretlager. ich bin halt so riesig und steh irgendwie so drauf auf dem bock. für trial ist das heutzutage normal aber es fährt sich seltsam! mein fullie hat zwar auch +- 0 aber das federt ja dann auch ziemlich ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. Oktober 2009)

das muss an dem einen Zentimeter Unterschied unserer Größen liegen, das du so gut fahren kannst und ich nicht ;-)

wobei ich wohl 15 Kilo mehr wiege...

saugeil - und ich beneide dich um deine Propriozeption


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rainer,

wenn Du Dein BMXTB genau so willst, (bis auf Sitzrohrlänge) können wir Deinen Proto- Rahmen auch 1:1 kopieren. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Deleted 83484 (25. Oktober 2009)

wie geil ist das denn???

Mal eben ein Trial-Bike zusammengebraten...und das auch fahrfähig ist...

RESPEKT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankweber (25. Oktober 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hey Rainer,
> 
> wenn Du Dein BMXTB genau so willst, (bis auf Sitzrohrlänge) können wir Deinen Proto- Rahmen auch 1:1 kopieren.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


 
Das find ich mal ein geiles Angebot von Falco, welche Firma würde das schon anbieten ausser Nicolai?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Oktober 2009)

was für ein geiler thread! falco, super sache. da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Oktober 2009)

ja falco, aber das mail! noch nicht angekommen.

ich kanns zwar kaum erwarten aber die geo will wohl überlegt sein. deswegen werd ich noch einen zweiten prototypen schweissen.
hab mir einen 18,90euro stahlrahmen (neu!) auf ebay bestellt und werd den mit etwas mehr liebe umschweissen und dann länger testen.
ich hab mich jetzt so lang an das fullie gewöhnt dass ich mit einer reinen trialgeo gar nicht mehr so klar komm. evtl. bau ich mein hardtail jetzt in einer CC ähnlicheren geo und kanns dann überall fahren. sprich niedrigeres tretlager und 410er kettenstreben vielleicht. ich will das testen. wichtig ist dass ich mich draufstell und wohlfühl und nicht dass ich draufsteh wie ein depp aber dann 5cm irgendwo höher komm.
das nicolai wird dann evtl kein bmxtb sondern ein Trialbike auf Argon FR basis. das heisst dann unter 2kg und vor allem hammerschmitt kompatibilität. das bmxtb kann damit leider nicht ausgestattet werden.
oder einfach ein orginales bmxtb in grösse L. mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommek (25. Oktober 2009)

Rainer, das ist ja mal ganz großes Kino ! Großartige Aktion - hier im Forum tümmeln sich doch zusehends ein paar richtig gute Tüftler.

Habe übrigens das von dir gesuchte Buch im TopZustand hier vor mir liegen....

Thomas


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Oktober 2009)

ich hab das buch 1993 oder so gekauft und dann verliehen. keine ahnung wem wenn du es veräussern willst, schreib mir eine pn.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2009)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem freilauf der HS?
hinten extra ne king für den direkten antritt und vorne?


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Oktober 2009)

hab ich schon gefahren. es greift immer erst der feinere freilauf. denk das mal durch. selbst wenn es vorne leer geht, greift die king ja trotzdem und der kraftschluss wird über die kette übertragen.


----------



## mhedder (26. Oktober 2009)

> ja falco, aber das mail! noch nicht angekommen.
> 
> ich kanns zwar kaum erwarten aber die geo will wohl überlegt sein. deswegen werd ich noch einen zweiten prototypen schweissen.
> hab mir einen 18,90euro stahlrahmen (neu!) auf ebay bestellt und werd den mit etwas mehr liebe umschweissen und dann länger testen.
> ...



@Rainer: Hilf mir mal bitte auf die sprünge, warum Du eigentlich genau ein HT willst? 

Kürzere Kettenstreben und höheres Tretlager brauchst Du ja scheinbar nicht... Wie man sieht, kommst Du ja auch so gut klar. 

BWHs willst Du wie Du schreibst eigentlich auch nicht machen. Geht es Dir da rein um das Hardtailfeeling, oder gibt es ein paar Tricks, die mit dem Fully absolut nicht gehen?

Will Dein Projekt auf gar keinen Fall schlecht reden. 
Habe absoluten Respekt vor dem was Du da machst, sowohl fahrtechnisches als auch Selbstbaumäßig... 


Gruß Marc


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Oktober 2009)

ja, es gibt schon viele sachen die mit dem hardtail besser gehn und die ich noch lernen möcht. 
und jetzt grad wo der winter kommt hab ich lust wieder technischer zu fahren weils zur not auch in meiner etwas höheren garage geht. ein hardtail mit singlespeed ist auch nicht so reperaturanfällig. jedes nicht getroffene holzrail kann das schaltwerk abreissen.
zwei meiner freunde bauen sich jetzt fürn winter auch hardtails auf das ist bei uns aufm land grad so trend  
ich möcht mir ein paar balance obstakles bauen weil man damit relativ entspannt action haben kann.


----------



## mhedder (26. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja, es gibt schon viele sachen die mit dem hardtail besser gehn und die ich noch lernen möcht.
> und jetzt grad wo der winter kommt hab ich lust wieder technischer zu fahren weils zur not auch in meiner etwas höheren garage geht. ein hardtail mit singlespeed ist auch nicht so reperaturanfällig. jedes nicht getroffene holzrail kann das schaltwerk abreissen.
> zwei meiner freunde bauen sich jetzt fürn winter auch hardtails auf das ist bei uns aufm land grad so trend
> ich möcht mir ein paar balance obstakles bauen weil man damit relativ entspannt action haben kann.



Okay, alles klar. Schaltwerk ist nochmal ein deutliches Argument. 
Frage nach, weil ich auch aktuel mit einem Hardtail für das Wintertraining (habe hier auch zwei LKW-Garagen zur Verfügung) liebäugle. Bei mir wird es allerdings was von der Stange werden. Wahrscheinlich ein BMXTB in L... 

Will mit dem Teil einfach einiges üben, dass ich dann evtl. aufs Hardtail übertragen kann. Ich hoffe das klappt trotz der relativ großen Geometrieunterschiede...

Bin jedenfals schon gespannt, wie dein finales Bike aussehen wird. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2009)

und täglich grüsst der prototyp....

als basis dient diesmal ein neuer mtb stahlrahmen. einziges kriterium war:

-stahl
- mtb 
-1 1/8 zoll steuerrohr
-günstig

ich wurde sehr schnell auf ebay fündig. dort gibt es diesen wunderschönen rahmen mit v-brake aufnahme für 18,90 euro (!!!!!!) sofortkauf:






seltsamerweise sind die kettenstreben einmal innen und einmal aussen hydrogeformt und mit genau 43cm natürlich viel zu lang. die reifenfreiheit ist dagegen sehr gut.






deswegen startet meine modifikation mit dem kürzen ebendieser um 3cm.






die sitzstreben wurden mit dem hammerforming-verfahren am oberen yoke nach unten geformt um den anschluss zum tretlager wieder herzustellen. vorteil: das tretlager kommt im aufbau dann höher.






die kettenstreben hab ich  etwas nach innen geformt damit das gewinde des tretlagers frei bleibt.






anpunkten und den geraden felgenlauf prüfen






rundherum verschweisst. ja mei.. des passt scho. 






relativ mittiger lauf einer echo trial felge.






ende der ersten modifikation. für die kurze zeit die ich hatte ist das ganz passabel geworden.
man sieht das nun das tretlager bei einer 430er gabel mit steuersatz um die 0 sein wird. radstand schaut auch gut aus was ich bis jetzt gemessen hab.






ich werd den rahmen nun mal mit einer 400mm und 425mm starr und einer 450mm federgabel testen. 

als nächsten schritt hab ich vor das steuerrohr umzuschweissen und final wenns irgendwie ist mit einem flacheisen eine hammerschmittaufnahme zu basteln.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Oktober 2009)

ich brech ab. das wird ja immer geiler.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Oktober 2009)

kerle, Du hats den oberschaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2009)

testaufbau. fährt sich schon ganz gut die mühle. lenkwinkel ist noch zu flach.. radstand ist 1075mm, tretlager +1. aber das tretlager fühlt sich jetzt gar nicht so schlecht an.


----------



## langer.andi (30. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> lenkwinkel ist noch zu flach.



...Oberrohr verlängern 

Gute Idee mit den "Probe-Rahmen", Rainer!


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne blöde Frage. Ist das nen Nicolai und wenn nicht, wieso ist das dann in dem Thread??


----------



## softbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage. Ist das nen Nicolai und wenn nicht, wieso ist das dann in dem Thread??



Ey hier wird nicht gemeckert. 

Du hast die Ehre quasi hier in der Entwicklungsphase mitzuwirken.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Also doch falsch... Macht mal weiter..


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2009)

da muss ich die fotos ja fast noch beschriften. ich wär jetzt davon ausgegangen das jeder, aber auch wirklich JEDER sieht dass es KEIN nicolai ist. es ist ein geo prototyp.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Oktober 2009)

ich lass den thread hier abklingen solang das nicolai nicht da ist. nicht das kunden durch meine mutanten abgeschreckt werden oder es sonstig zur irritation kommt. der thread lebt derweil hier weiter.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. November 2009)

Schade, da schau ich nur selten...

Sagst du ab und zu mal Bescheid, wenns was neues gibt?


----------



## obim (1. November 2009)

okee ... ich würd gern dieses Baby wieder aufwärmen:





Geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf, kann nicht schlafen ...

Mir schwebt da was mit GCD & einer gewissen Getriebenabe vor,
nur kenn ich mich bei sowhohl als auch so was von überhauptnicht aus , daher fang ich mal bescheiden an:

Anforderungen:
Schrittlänge: 80cm
Armlänge 61cm
Leicht, lautlos, wartungsarm, Trickbike, für die BMX Bahn und auch für 3h Anstiege (bis ~20%) geeignet.
(Ich fahr sonst größtenteils mein AM und such zur Abwechslung was wendigeres)

Also:
Rahmen BMXTB Race GATES ready, S oder M (sky blue glossy, was sonst?)
Innenlager/Kurbel: ??? (z.B. was ist das für eine da oben?)
Getriebenabe: Speedhub 500/14 CC OEM black
GATES: vorn 39 Zähne, hinten 19, Riemenlänge?
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Felgen: ?
Gabel: RS Pike?
Der Rest is eh klar (Reset, Syntace)

Vorschläge Innenlager/Kurbel?
Hab ich die "richtige" Speedhub? Alternativen?
GATES: wie bestimme ich die Riemenlänge?
GATES: 39/19 ok?
Welche Felgen für die HS33?
Ist die Pike noch das Maß der Dinge? (Abstimmung/eigene Wartung)

Leider gibts in einem Umfeld von mindestens 600km hier niemanden
der mir helfen kann, bin also auf euch angewiesen 

Edit: hab grad den Riemenfred gefunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (2. November 2009)

Von wo kommst Du ? 
Mein Händler hat einen Argon FR mit GCD u. Speedhub da.


----------



## obim (2. November 2009)

~760km von Ratingen ...


----------



## Doktor44 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo! 

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem BMXTB Race mit Carbon Drive? Ist diese Option beim BMXTB Race überhaupt möglich? ... Wo bekommt man bei diesen Ausfallenden den Riemen durch? 
Ich kenn das BMXTB Race bisher nur von Fotos und die Nicolai Homepage gibt diesbezüglich auch nicht viel her. 

Ich durfte das FMXTB mit Carbon Drive einmal testen. Will seitdem unbedingt nen Carbon Drive. Jedoch bin ich nicht von der Geometrie des FMXT begeistert. 

BMXT mit Carbon Drive wär optimal! 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## obim (31. Dezember 2009)

Doc, ich denk du bist eh schon recht weit mit deinen Überlegungen,
wenn dir Gedanken an ein neues Nicolai am 31. Dezember um halb fünf in der Früh den Schlaf rauben!

Ich bin mittlerweile so weit, dass ich ein Bike mit Dose gefahren hab 
und mir danach sicher bin, dass ich den Schwerpunkt gern in der Mitte unten hätt. Das eröffnet natürlich neue Horizonte: jetzt heisst die Frage GCD SSP oder Fixie?

Das BMXTB Race ist so wie fast alle Nicolai Hardtails "Gates ready" mit
Rahmenschloss ausgestattet. 
IRL hab ich allerdings auch noch keins gesehen.


----------



## Doktor44 (31. Dezember 2009)

Genau die Sache mit dem Rahmenschloss würde mich beim BMXTB Race interessieren. Ist auf den Fotos nicht zu erkennen, wie das gelöst ist. Ist ja von auszugehen, kann ja bei den Ausfallenden nicht dasselbe wie beim FMXTB sein. 

Aber du hast recht ... die eigentliche Frage ist wie, mit welcher Übersetzung, fix oder nicht fix ... ein, zwei, drei Gänge ... 


Das raubt mir wirklich den Schlaf... Mein Fav wär Carbon Drive mit IHG. Hab damit aber null Erfahrung und bin mir nicht sicher wie es mit Schlatbarkeit, Rubustheit, Freilauf, Spiel .. etc etc aussieht ... 

Würd mir deshalb wohl eher nen Singelspeed GCD zulegen. 


Naja ... sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, daß ich das Bile für Street Trail und Dirt haben will! ... 


Ok ... lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. 

Was haltet ihr vom Carbon Drive mit IHG? ...


Doc


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2009)

das Ausfallende wird so aussehen:







der silberne Bolzen am Ausfallende lässt den Rahmen dort teilen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (31. Dezember 2009)

schöne lösung! auch auf jeden fall praktikabel, weil jedes ausfallende für sich verstellbar ist. das garantiert die einstellbarkeit des "geradeauslaufs" des riemens!


----------



## Doktor44 (31. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du mit "silberne Bolzen"  die Einstellschraube zur Justierung der Ausfallenden?! Da wird der Rahmen wohl nicht aufgehen. ... Ich sehe bei dem Rahmenenden auf den Fotos´s von der Nicolai Seite nur durchgehende Schweißnähte. Und da geht kein Riemen durch. Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel an welcher Stelle der Rahmen offen ist. Muss man sich wohl dochmal in Live ansehen!


----------



## h0tz (31. Dezember 2009)

Der "silberne Bolzen" steckt in der oberen Ecke des 3-Ecks...


----------



## Doktor44 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das BMXTB Race 2010 ist noch zu neu... Selbst vom Nicolai tech sheet fehlen noch die Seiten 5 bis 6. Also ist noch ein wenig dürftig mit den Angaben. Weiterhin finden sich doch widersprüchliche Angaben zum Gewicht. Für das BMXTB Race Größe M gibt es Angaben von 2,2 kg und 2,6 kg. Was nun? Die Farbe allein kann es ja nicht sein. Und zum Preis ist man offenbar auch noch nicht einig. Auf der Homepage wird für die Gates Ready Version ein Preis von 1199,- Euro angegeben. ... Und für die Standardversion 899,-? ... 300,. Euro Mehrpreis für die Option den Rahmen zu öffnen??? Happig.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2009)

Doktor44 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das BMXTB Race 2010 ist noch zu neu...



nichts desto trotz ist der GCD Hinterbau der selbe, wie an den Argon

wie h0tz richtig bemerkt hat, ist der Bolzen im oberen Eck des Ausfallendes gemeint, die Verbindung zu den Sitzstreben.

schaus Dir nommal genauer an...


----------



## bike-it-easy (31. Dezember 2009)

@doktor: Wie h0tz schon sagte: Nicht die Einstellschraube, sondern der Bolzen am oberen Ende des "Dreiecks". Darüber siehst du die mit einem formschlüsigen Bauteil verschlossene "Einfädelöffnung" für den Riemen (der Satz hört sich komisch an, ich bin aber noch nicht betrunken - ehrlich ).
Und beim Aufpreis von 300  sind meines Wissens auch schon die beiden Ritzel sowie der Gates-Riemen mit dabei. Das ist, wie du schon sagtest, relativ neu und bei diesbezüglichen Widersprüchlichkeiten auf der Website oder im Orderkonfigurator bei Optionen, Maßen, Gewichten und Preisen solltest du dich am besten an Nicolai direkt wenden. Die (wer sonst) können dir am genauesten Auskunft geben.

Gruß und guten Rutsch

bike-it-easy


----------



## pfalz (31. Dezember 2009)

@doktor44

Schau mal hier, das dritte Bild..das Distanzstück oberhal des 'Ausfallenden-Dreiecks' in der Sitzstrebe kann entfernt werden, dann kann der Riemen ausgebaut werden.


----------

